

Security certificate warnings don't work, researchers say - edw519
http://www.goodgearguide.com.au/article/312438/security_certificate_warnings_don_t_work_researchers_say

======
TallGuyShort
I think the biggest cause of this problem is the number of legitimate
companies that don't keep their certificates up to date. I've received those
warnings before from Microsoft, Sun, etc... and checked everything else I
could to ensure that it was a legitimate communication before proceeding. In
the end, the transaction was legitimate and no harm was done - they simply had
an expired certificate. As a result, I lost practically all trust in the
certificates.

------
phkahler
Duh. What is a user supposed to think? If the cert can't be verified, the page
should fail to load - the web site is broken. If company X can't figure out
certificates, how is a user supposed to?

